# Unlocking an iphone



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone have experience regarding the process of unlocking an iphone 3GS? I might be getting one locked to virgin mobile network, and i am on rogers.

any insight?


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> Anyone have experience regarding the process of unlocking an iphone 3GS? I might be getting one locked to virgin mobile network, and i am on rogers.
> 
> any insight?


Iclarified.com. Click on jailbreak and unlock, all tutorials are there it's easy as 123, if you are on 4.2.1 firmware ,you will have to wait till new jailbreak is released ,anytime now.enjoy your new iPhone ,I have 4 of them lol


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

szuwar said:


> Iclarified.com. Click on jailbreak and unlock, all tutorials are there it's easy as 123, if you are on 4.2.1 firmware ,you will have to wait till new jailbreak is released ,anytime now.enjoy your new iPhone ,I have 4 of them lol


cool, so I should just do it myself and avoid the $20 some guy is going to charge me? I can't wait!

what's your thought on softunlock.com ?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JailbreakMe

Actual site here. http://www.jailbreakme.com/faq.html

I remember seeing Snubs <3 doing that to her iphone 4 IIRC. I'll have to find the episode of Hak5. I think it was the same episode as turning the Android phone into a clone wifi honeypot. Let me check on that and post. If some findi before me please it thanks.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, took a while but I found it. Snubs jailbreaking a iphone 4 live on the show. Jut watching it right now. 

Doh.. forgot to post thlinkage LOL.

http://www.hak5.org/episodes/episode-726 for Snubs goodness 

Ok yup jailbroken in this episode. Enjoy.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

good show. only thing is that i think apple blocked this via a firmware update after 4.2? i think.


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Nothing has been blocked, dev team has succesufully jailbroken any 4.2 IOS device , just pending release , anytime now it should be out, tetheared jailbreak is out , we are only waiting for unteathered jailbreak.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome. I can't wait for iphone goodness!!!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Jailbreaking does not equal unlock.

jailbreakme.com is the easiest method but it messes around with your baseband also. 

Go with one of the better known jailbreak/unlock programs from dev team or somebody a long those lines.


----------

